# Lebanese Christian Women, Ready For Terror



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

While our vile politicians wring their hands and try to take our weapons under the guise of protecting us from terror, these women take up rifles and patrol the streets for terrorists.

Lebanese Christian women patrol border village after ISIS launch suicide attacks | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> While our vile politicians wring their hands and try to take our weapons under the guise of protecting us from terror, these women take up rifles and patrol the streets for terrorists.
> 
> Lebanese Christian women patrol border village after ISIS launch suicide attacks | Daily Mail Online


You go girls. They're like the women fighters (the Guerrillas de Christi) from the Mexican revolution. Like Joan of Arc.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That chick with the double mag'd, aimpoint'd, camo'd Kali... I want that gun. I've never wanted an AK, and now I do.


----------



## Alan (Jun 27, 2016)

This was too good not to share. I put it up on our co Facebook page. The sad thing is that if it was up to our admin they would strip those women of their rifles to leave them to face their ruthless opponents unarmed. Go granny go!

I also have a lot of respect for the Kurdish women who have been fighting ISIS. Before anyone from here was defending the Christians being slaughtered in that region, the Kurds were defending them.

http://all-that-is-interesting.com/female-isis-fighters


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent article.

(It would have been better if the chicks were...oh never mind...)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Those woman stand and fight. While all the poor little arab men run for the hills. Fleeing by the 100's of thousands to Europe leaving their family's to fend for themselves. Just goes to show what POS the "refugees" really are.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Excellent article.
> 
> (It would have been better if the chicks were...oh never mind...)


Here's some younger ones for you, Slippy. Maronites. ISIS is afraid of being killed by girls because they will go to hell. Pretty sure they're headed there anyway, but whatever.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Those woman stand and fight. While all the poor little arab men run for the hills. Fleeing by the 100's of thousands to Europe leaving their family's to fend for themselves. Just goes to show what POS the "refugees" really are.


It's all part if their caliphate and world domination plan.

But yes, they are scumbags and lower than snake shat


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Those woman stand and fight. While all the poor little arab men run for the hills. Fleeing by the 100's of thousands to Europe leaving their family's to fend for themselves. Just goes to show what POS the "refugees" really are.


Yes, and a lot of those "refugees" in the news from last summer were "fleeing" in clean, nice looking clothing and they had cell phones.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Most of us in the US live in a false worldview, like the old John Connelly song "Rose colored Glasses". There is a reality out there and many see it, live it, and attempt to do something about it. Take note and decide your role.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

as they say "you go girl"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> Here's some younger ones for you, Slippy. Maronites. ISIS is afraid of being killed by girls because they will go to hell. Pretty sure they're headed there anyway, but whatever.


My dear Annie. They most assuredly, without question, will be going to hell and some of us, the ones without those rose colored glasses the Watchman mentioned, will be more then happy to send them there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> My dear Annie. They most assuredly, without question, will be going to hell and some of us, the ones without those rose colored glasses the Watchman mentioned, will be more then happy to send them there.


Not happily.

Consider how short the human life is. Satan has had thousands of years to hone his skills at confusing and misleading humans. Eternity, on the other hand, is eternity, obviously. Having to take a human life is not a reason to be happy.

Resolution is not the same thing as glee.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Not happily.
> 
> Consider how short the human life is. Satan has had thousands of years to hone his skills at confusing and misleading humans. Eternity, on the other hand, is eternity, obviously. Having to take a human life is not a reason to be happy.
> 
> Resolution is not the same thing as glee.


Ahhhhhh come on Denton, old buddy, old pal. Can't I be just a tiny bit happy? Huh? Can I? Please, can I? I promise I won't giggle and do a little dance.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Ahhhhhh come on Denton, old buddy, old pal. Can't I be just a tiny bit happy? Huh? Can I? Please, can I? I promise I won't giggle and do a little dance.


Well, OK; but no happy feet!


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm sensing someone smirking. ..


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I really, really, really wish they could meet a welcoming committee something like this, just before dropping through the gates of hell. 
.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Excellent article.
> 
> (It would have been better if the chicks were...oh never mind...)


That's just funny. Made me laugh.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Like a momma bear protecting her cubs.


----------

